# pro's con's iphone 4



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So I am looking at a iphone 4 32gig....what are your experiences with them. Also is it a hassle to upload photo's from your phone to your computer and vice versa ? 
Any thoughts what so ever would be appreciated...My attraction to it is the 5 megapix camera and HD video ..music .Also the phone part too...and gps thats gotta be the sweetest thing I have seen ....is that an xtra charge .Can you upload songs from your computer ? 
Any one have the battery case ( recharges the pnone /addition batt. nuilt in ) ...worth the xtra 80 bucks . 
Any negative side to it ?.
I know I ask a lot of questions...thats why I know a little of everything 
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Bill... I am partial to android. If megapix and HD video is what you want, the sony X10 is by far the best. If the gps is what you like, google map and the turn by turn speaking navigation system by google is the best (android is google). 

I hate going through the itune whenever I want to add songs, movies, and such to the iphone. I like being able to drag and drop with android phone.

What I like about the iphone. The keyboard is amazing. It is neat, tight, simple, and the AI of the keyboard is way way way better than any droid touch screen keyboard. The app store is amazing with iphone though I believe the droid market will match that in time... 

If you can wait, the motorola is coming out with a dual core phone and samsang is coming out with galaxy 2. The motorola dual core is fast, and we all know how amazing the screen of the galaxy 1.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

imo iphone4 is garbage, lots of problems already, people are refurbing them all the time 
i found blackberry to be stable
you could try a torch?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have the iphone 4, only the 3gs and I have had no problems with it whatsoever. If you don't like itunes, iphone's aren't for you, I don't find them to be a problem so its OK with me, I like the apps it has, and the texting is def much easier. I dont mind the camera either.

Now one son has the iphone4 and the only problem he has had with it is the camera, is now stuck it wont take pic's so he has to go to the apple store to get a replacement or for them to fix it. 

my other son has the samsung galaxy S and he loves it (being android) after having his ipod for many years he said there was no way in heck he wanted an iphone, he just felt the android was better and his phone has HD video with a better camera.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies . I tunes ? so whats the biggest hassle using it to umm transfer music from my computer onto the phone ( I know nothing in regards to itunes ) is there a cost factor? doe it take lonf to down load 1500 songs or so from my comp. just curious . What service provider carry android phones ? I was going to stay with telus ...but maybe I should shop around. Are they wifi and do they have the same features . Or is it more like a computer ? 
Again thanks


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Itunes is pretty simple to use. You plug your Iphone into your computer and it opens Itunes and syncs your phone (loads the songs onto it). If you are loading 1500 songs it will take a while to do. But once they are on, it is much faster to change things around ie: remove music, add new songs. The only time there is a cost is if you want to buy music through Itunes. You will need to make playlists in Itunes for your music and these are then loaded onto your Iphone.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

u sure u want to stay with telus? ive heard of some amazingly cheap plans from mobilcity and wind mobile, idk how their coverage is but ive heard only good things personally


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

iPhone is awesome, u just need to get used to using iTunes, u like some features of the android? No problem just jailbreak it and u can install apps that android uses also. Don't know about the extra battery pack seems expensive; just go to eBay and get an iPhone kit, it comes with car cigarette outlet charger, USB charger, electrical outlet charger, u can charge anywhere...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Blackberry all the way


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Blackberry all the way


bbm is great


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I already had an "Apple-ized" environment at home so it was a no brainer for me. Truly seemless integration with my iMac, iPod, etc.

The quality of the camera is quite surprising. It's almost to the point where the only reason to purchase a dedicated camera now is for the flash and lenses.

If you are concerned about security, however, iPhones are relatively easy to hack if they fall into the wrong hands. BBs are much more secure and simpler to turn into paper weights if a bad guy gets it.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> u sure u want to stay with telus? ive heard of some amazingly cheap plans from mobilcity and wind mobile, idk how their coverage is but ive heard only good things personally


Cheap plans come with bad reception, black out zones and you won't be able to receive texts from some companies. I know this my friends are with both those companies and they can't get good reception.

Just bought a samsung fascinate, with the HD and the faster processor, my friends with the iphone are jealous.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok here is my review as I got used all the phone mentioned here. Well not all most.

I would go for Jailbreak iPhone 4 as no other smartphone beats a jailbroken iPhone 4. It's like having a computer whenever you go. Some extra apps in there too where you have free unlimited phone calls and txt msgs. I actually just pay my monthly plan for my iphone 4 and never pays for any calls or txt msg and other stuff such sending pictures. I can call international and local without paying a cent. The only thing that adds to my bill is the data plan. Also a renew iPhone 4 is coming out in just a few month. They said they fix some of the bugs and the antenna problems. It must be jailbreak or a unjailbreak iPhone 4 is just another boring phone.

I just bought a blackberry torch and I don't like it gave it to cousin. I tried droids too I'm not satisfied but at least it's fast.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Jailbreak ??? unjailbreak LOL...ummm I thought i wuz lost before . Is this something thats done to your phone that is ummm how do we say ummm...underhanded ...? How do you get free call time ? umm because its ahhh not leagal ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Jailbreak ??? unjailbreak LOL...ummm I thought i wuz lost before . Is this something thats done to your phone that is ummm how do we say ummm...underhanded ...? How do you get free call time ? umm because its ahhh not leagal ?


There are apps in the jailbreak iPhone 4 that uses wifi or your 3g. Who said it illegal to get free call time. You don't use any of services just the wifi.

Google or youtube jailbreak iphone 4 and you will understand more.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

I have an itouch 3G and love most of it. I will be in the market for a new cell in a few months but font think I will go for the iPhone. I am not happy with iTunes at all. I do have a tip for you. If you do use iTunes, make folders in your C drive and them move them into iTunes. Don't just drag and drop your songs cause if you have to re install iTunes ( I have 5 times in the last 4 months) you will have to re install all tour songs again. I have over 600 songs and that was over 4 hours of putting them into category folders. So make your folders on C and then move them into your folders in iTunes.


----------



## Melad360 (Feb 3, 2011)

GET ANDROID IT OWNS ALL!! i heard iPhone 4 sucks. no offense to anyone. just what i heard... but ya android is so sick especially 3.1 ice cream sandwich. not that its out yet, but it will be awesome  best interface, nicest phones (OMG HTC desire HD... WOW), best features (media clouding, network clouding, wifi hotspot capable, more RAM (desire HD has 726 mb vs iphone 4 512) and expandable space unlike limited iPhone space.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Ok here is my review as I got used all the phone mentioned here. Well not all most.
> 
> I would go for Jailbreak iPhone 4 as no other smartphone beats a jailbroken iPhone 4. It's like having a computer whenever you go. Some extra apps in there too where you have free unlimited phone calls and txt msgs. I actually just pay my monthly plan for my iphone 4 and never pays for any calls or txt msg and other stuff such sending pictures. I can call international and local without paying a cent. The only thing that adds to my bill is the data plan. Also a renew iPhone 4 is coming out in just a few month. They said they fix some of the bugs and the antenna problems. It must be jailbreak or a unjailbreak iPhone 4 is just another boring phone.
> 
> I just bought a blackberry torch and I don't like it gave it to cousin. I tried droids too I'm not satisfied but at least it's fast.


Exactly what I want to say too!! I assume u use whatsapp for free texting and viber for free international calls right? Iphone4 jailbroken is the way to go! Also jailbreaking is not illegal by law.

Free call time no using minutes is achieved by apps that use wifi to call instead if your minutes, like skype, viber...


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Melad360 said:


> GET ANDROID IT OWNS ALL!! i heard iPhone 4 sucks. no offense to anyone. just what i heard... but ya android is so sick especially 3.1 ice cream sandwich. not that its out yet, but it will be awesome  best interface, nicest phones (OMG HTC desire HD... WOW), best features (media clouding, network clouding, wifi hotspot capable, more RAM (desire HD has 726 mb vs iphone 4 512) and expandable space unlike limited iPhone space.


I have HTC desire and love it. Apps are lacking a bit, everything is Iphone. but Android is catching up on apps. Awesome camera btw.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> u sure u want to stay with telus? ive heard of some amazingly cheap plans from mobilcity and wind mobile, idk how their coverage is but ive heard only good things personally


their coverage sucks, it worked in my bedroom but nowhere else in abbotsford or langley or surrey...


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I recently bought a Blackberry. I love it so far. I went for the blackberry because I didn't like typing on the touchscreen of my daughters Ipod. I guess it all comes down to person preference. What you are going to use it for and what features you like. good luck!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> their coverage sucks, it worked in my bedroom but nowhere else in abbotsford or langley or surrey...


LOL ...thats funny ...have you checked to see if the antenna has fallen off  If it has then maybe the tinfoil you have your room lined with helps with the reception...
sorry ...only thing I could think of 

So what service provider carry android phones ? I have looked at the blackberry's but found the keys way to small .


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha Bill you still debating Phones since I saw you at toms and you still haven't got on the band wagon I havent had any probs with my Iphone 4 yet lets hope nothing goes wrong


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

But now that I have looked at the Android it is pretty nice


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Never had android before. Pretty much everyone I know with BB has had to send it back in to have it fixed for some reason or other...ball not working, froze etc.
I was meaning to get an IPhone4...but I heard they are working on one that is as slim as the Ipod4 so I am going with prepaid text plan for now.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So many to choose from ...

https://www.telusmobility.com/en/BC/smartphones/index.shtml

https://www.telusmobility.com/en/BC/iphones/index.shtml

https://www.telusmobility.com/en/BC/iphones/index.shtml?INTCMP=PhonesILCC4iphone

I am leaning towards the I phone tho....

Who has android phones ...as in supplier ?


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Gotta say, there are so many apps and the ones u think u don't need U''ll love. And if u have friends that use the iPhone u can Use ur wifi or 3G connection to call out... So u don't burn all ur daytime minutes. Check out "viber" ps I use this app to talk to ppl in Vancity even tho I am on vacation at HK, All free!

Also if u lost ur iPhone u can find it and locate it... Check out "Find my IPhone" app.. 
Heard on the news that someone was robbed and stole his/her iPhone... Guess what, the police busted that robber's place... So don't mug iPhone users!

Oh and facetime... 

Also I use my iPhone to take notes at school. And no i don't use the on board keyboard from the iPhone. I use my Bluetooth keyboard to pair with it and I type away... Bet most ppl don't use it like that... 

Ps : iPhone can open docx excel, ppt stuff if u didn't know "doctogo" app plus sync back to ur PC or Mac or google doc 

Too many positive over negative...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

kmc5 said:


> Gotta say, there are so many apps and the ones u think u don't need U''ll love. And if u have friends that use the iPhone u can Use ur wifi or 3G connection to call out... So u don't burn all ur daytime minutes. Check out "viber" ps I use this app to talk to ppl in Vancity even tho I am on vacation at HK, All free!
> 
> Also if u lost ur iPhone u can find it and locate it... Check out "Find my IPhone" app..
> Heard on the news that someone was robbed and stole his/her iPhone... Guess what, the police busted that robber's place... So don't mug iPhone users!
> ...


LOL..I find myself leaning even more so towards the iphone....

Still no replies on where to get a android phone....anyone ? What service provider has them ?


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

One more thing to add... 
It might not be big or anything but cell phone radiation concerns are starting to become worrisome... iPhone has half the radiation of many other phones. So if u care about ur long term health maybe we all should look at cell phone radiation reports...


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Android OS has many providers like bell tellus Rogers fido if u r in Canada.

Question is... What phone u like? Sony E. Samsung, HTC, they all support android OS. 

And if u choose a provider like bell, they sometimes tweak the android OS to their liking. So beware... And the same phone can also can support windows OS, just let u know.

U can also check out the Hp phone that was newly launched... PS: it was a palm pre phone and pss: if u like what u see in the palm pre, guess what it was designed by same person who brought u the iPhone


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Wow tons of replies! Personally I went with the blackberry torch. Way cheaper and I already owned an ipod nano so I had no need for an ipod on drugs (iphone). Blackberry has a 5mp camera too and pic and. Video uploads are super easy.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Con: cam isn't he greatest for taking pics of fish.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got an iPhone (my first smartphone) and I absolutely LOVE it. So does my dad, who has nurtured a long-standing hate for cellphones. The keys are nice and big and you can switch it to vibrate with the button on the side. Plus, the screen is nice and big, easy for web browsing. My favorite feature is the maps, since I am always bussing all over the place. It will find you the fastest bus, driving or walking route to anywhere with the touch of a button. Works better than the trip planner on translink too! Plus you can get all sorts of apps... they're not all junk! RedTag lets you scan bar codes on items and searches for a better price at nearby stores. Then there's find my iPhone, so you can send a message to a good/bad samaritan who may have picked it up, locate your phone and lock it remotely.

I have owned lots of Apple products in the past and have always found them worth the hype. They are user-friendly, durable, and have more life than usual in them as far as getting outdated or programmed obsoletion. Even from an aesthetic perspective, when's the last time you saw an 'old' looking macbook or iMac? Apple doesn't change their styles a lot so I rest assured knowing that my macbook and iPhone won't look like prehistoric monstrosities in 3 years. Being a student I am on a tight budget but I have found the quality, durability and 'staying power' of Apple products worth it every time.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> There are apps in the jailbreak iPhone 4 that uses wifi or your 3g. Who said it illegal to get free call time. You don't use any of services just the wifi.
> 
> Google or youtube jailbreak iphone 4 and you will understand more.


Know what SHOULD be illegal? Canadian airtime rates!

I have no need for free calling or texting because I got a good student plan but I did jailbreak my iPhone so that I could install winterboard and apply themes to my springboard. Also, I was told at the store that my phone would automatically get free calling via wifi?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I wound up with getting the iphone4-32gig .....Wow !!
What a lot of nice features. Has free gig of usage,loads of fun getting to know how to use it the redding is way easier Thani thought it would be..as long as I have glasses handy. 
Now I just gotta learn how to navagate some of the stuff. For lack of a better word. so far so good.....oh and olive the music part of having a phone now....how cool is that..(showing my age here lol ) 
Thanks for the advice and info given... Much appreciated


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

big spender on the 32 gig! lol ive been looking at smart phones too recently. 2 guys at work have bb torches and are like yeah blackberrys are awsome cause they have bbm. 

the htc desire hd looks pretty cool but the iphone is just all around great.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my iPhone and rarely used my computer. Things are way faster with the iPhone. Ie reading mail. All accounts in one spot. Hockey games live,etc etc etc. Now I have the iPad 2 and only time I need my putter is for webpage building or to sync. I have my bookmarks etc. Telus is good and honest. At first they set my plan up wrong . They called me to tell me I was way over and up to 2 k. Reversed it all and fixed my plan. Bell would've charged and found more things to charge you for. I use the wifi at home and ferry terminals etc. 
I have a free gps on my iPad and it's excellent. 
I say go with iPhone and telus. Those small companies come in as a new and cheap company for a few years then they get bought out by a bigger company.
All of a sudden you could be under bell or Rogers.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

NO Bill why!!!
Why did you buy a "Crapple"!!!
I've always owned BB's & never had any probs with any of them.

Media wise Androids own all, IMO ease of use goes to the BB's 5 MP cam (& GPS for free), pretty highly marketed,gimicks & such go to the "Crapple".

I recently had my iPod crap out on me right after my extended warranty ended(hence Crapple), good timing eh?
So I purchased a Sony MP3 player.
Why not, always had Sony Walkmans as a kid & they were all solid. Turns out this was a great move, sound quailty & user interface is great(better IMO).
Things I like about iTunes is is great to keep things organized.

Long story short I boycott all Crapple products, since most of them are highly over priced & Crapple loves to "nickle & dime" you to death.(& our service providers already do a great job of doing this.)
Good luck getting anything free from Crapple.

Best bang for your buck is an Android.
Like Charles said Sony's Android has the best Camera if that's what your looking for. Far better than any BB or Crapple.
If most of your friend have BB's then BB's are the best choice. Many free apps without having to "Jailbreak".
If you Jailbreak your iphone its good until you upgrade your firmware.

Once you upgrade your firmware you have to pay another $40(or what ever they charge now) each time.

Sorry I wasn't around to try to sway you from going with Crapple, enjoy it while it lasts. 
(Just kidding):bigsmile:
Let me guess it was a girl sale person who talked you into buying the Crapple?
(again joke between friends):bigsmile:

Enjoy ur Crapple, they're quite fun to play with.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 3G and love it. the iPhone can feel like a computer rather than just a phone. I am planning on jumping on a fido unlimited plan and receiving an iPhone 4 with it. This way you get the plan and phone for only a couple hundred, but am thinking of waiting a couple of months as iphone5 is coming out.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like the keyboard on my blackberry but the blackberry GPS sucks compared to the iphone or ipad, bbm makes up for it tho, my fingers are too big to type on the iphone :/

thing about iphones is as soon as you buy one they release a new one i have a couple friends with several different versions cuz they always feel they need to have the newest like its some kinda status symbol or something
ie iphone4 just came out and ppl are alrdy waiting for the 5

plus ive never had a problem with either of our blackberries but hear of lots of ppl with broken iphones especially the screen, my friend threw his blackberry at his windshield, cracked the windshield (yes hes a retard) but the blackberry still works perfectly


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 3G at the same time my wife got a BB pearl. 3 weeks later she hated her phone and wanted an iphone. I have never had problems with mine and absolutely love it. Yes, the screen can crack, and mine did when I fell down a flight of stairs, but I had had the phone for over 2 years before that and even with the cracked screen it still works perfectly. I will be upgrading soon and the iphone is the only phone I will be buying.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

The BB Pearl is absolute garbage.No use having a BB if you get the pearl, it's sort of a cross over IMO & not a full on BB.
I paid for a BB because I like the full keyboard I hate double tapping when I need to message anyone.
Thats said I prefer my Bold over my Torch, didn't like the touch screen that much in the beginning, I found it hard to get the buttons in the far corners. That my only complain I have for my Torch.

SO warning for potential future BB buyers:
Stay away from the pearl, The 9300 is a much better BB & is worth the extra few bux.
Can't wait for my Playbook. :bigsmile:
Yes I'm a Crackberry geek.

My bold was the toughest phone I've even owed, besides the "brick" as many of our older member may remember. :bigsmile:

I've dropped my bold so many time, in puddles, with work it get so damn dirty, drop out of a moving car, etc.Still works like a charm.
I've heard my frds sit on their iPhone & it crapped out on them.
Join the Crapple Boycott everyone.
When you get sick & tired of paying for apps that are meant to be free, or upset that you no longer have the newest iPhone v4.5674689646 then join the BB's & support a Canadian product.
BB's being Canadian was another selling point for me, what can I say proud to be a Canadian/Canuck!!!
It's probably the best Canadian electronic to hit the market.(Just trying to rub it in Bill :bigsmile: )


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not an Apple hater or basher but this is something to think about.

It's been discovered recently that the iphone and ipad are secretly collecting location data on users. The data is stored in a previously hidden unencrypted file called consolidated.db. This constitutes a breach of privacy and security to me. A program has come out that will erase this data every 30 minutes but you might need to 'jailbreak' your phone.

Canadian program takes Apple's eye off your phone

Now Apple is being sued over this issue.

Apple Sued Over iPhone Tracking | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

buy Canadian  whenever i can i buy canadian and whenever i can i avoid buying "made in china"
thing that sucks about that BB playbook tho is i hear u need a BB to use it, for me thats not a big deal but it might affect sales since its not really a standalone product like the ipad


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I would sue Crapple if they were secretly track me through my gadget too.
It's enough that I support them, but the want to keep tabs on me too.
I guess they can't handle not being #1 any more, they want to track down all the crapple customers & make sure to brainwash them with some secret frequency to keep them buying their product. :bigsmile: 

It's going to be real hard to avoid products made in China since the earthquakes in Japan.
China has been on the rise for the last few years, the quakes just give China a better opportunity to put out better products.
Hopefully they look @ this to tragedy to clean up their image on the product they sell/ship.

Yeah that sux about the playbook not being a stand alone product.
Who knows(I hope they won't) maybe they'll use a Crapple strategy & pop out a v1.2 in a few months.

They did re-release/repackage the latest Bold.(another great/solid/sexy BB I might add)
:lol:


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I would sue Crapple if they were secretly track me through my gadget too.
> It's enough that I support them, but the want to keep tabs on me too.
> I guess they can't handle not being #1 any more, they want to track down all the crapple customers & make sure to brainwash them with some secret frequency to keep them buying their product. :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


yea it will get harder, but il just have to try harder. not sending my money there so some rich factory owner can come buy 5 houses on the west side of van at 2.5 mil a pop and then i cant even afford to buy a place.

i wish Canada would regulate foreign housing investments instead of selling itself.. in most cases the profit made off those investments wont stay in the country anyways.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> yea it will get harder, but il just have to try harder. not sending my money there so some rich factory owner can come buy 5 houses on the west side of van at 2.5 mil a pop and then i cant even afford to buy a place.
> 
> i wish Canada would regulate foreign housing investments instead of selling itself.. in most cases the profit made off those investments wont stay in the country anyways.


I know the feeling 1st hand!!!
When my fam came over(over 100 years ago) they had to pay a head tax & work their asses off just to get an apartment suite.(Not to mention all the other BS they had to put up with) They gradually got houses but were working like 3-4 jobs to maintain the payments.
Was it really better for my fam to move away from Asia in the long run? 
My family lives comfortably but are not balling like some of the new immigrant(Or how they act).

What I understand is:
1) The cost of housing in HK is ridiculously high since space is @ a premium.
2)The price they pay for a flat, would equal what a house costs here. Only the very wealthy can afford to own a house in HK/China.
3)They no longer want to leave HK/China since the economy is going crazy there. So they have best of both worlds.
A house in a Beautiful British Columbia & bragging rights back home while still living it up in their home town.
They can also ship out their older children to bypass the 1 child policy. 

Back on topic:
Crapple sux hard!!! :bigsmile:


----------

